# Spices, sauces, etc for rice, beans and pasta question



## inceptor

Many of you are storing rice, beans and pasta. What are you storing to add flavor to this dishes?


----------



## Slippy

We have many pounds of Salt and Sugar put up for long term storage and plenty of Soy Sauce which lasts a long time. Although we have a cabinet full of retail sized powdered spices we realize that they have a shelf life but I'm betting on most still tasting good up to 5 years so we've put some in mylar with O2. I have no idea how long they will last after 5 yrs.

Also;

Seeds of various pepper and tomato plants
Vinegar 
Powdered Butter in #10 cans
Powdered Milk in #10 cans (to make poor man's cream sauce etc)
Lots of #10 cans of dried/freeze dried fruit (to make fruit sauces if need be)

Just to name a few things.


----------



## Sonya

I need to get more and I am not very creative but...

Cream of chicken/mushroom soup for pasta sauce.
Soy sauce to make fried rice or chow mein out of spaghetti. 
Tomato sauce and chili seasoning for refried beans and chili. 
Italian dressing for pasta salad. 
Chicken and brown gravy mix. 
Chicken/beef/vegetable bouillon.

I also want to stock up on instant mashed potatoes as an alternative to rice/pasta, and dehydrate some cubed potatoes. I have also heard some folks stock up on chunky soups and put them over rice or pasta.


----------



## SOCOM42

I have commercial canisters of spices I use all the time.

Some of them are 20 years old such as parsley, thyme and oregano.

Have had no problem with any except powdered onion and garlic, turns into a brick after about 3 months after opening.

I think I have every common herb and spice except for saffron. 

Today, my cooking has turned into a more simple affair, this morning crock pot beef stew was put up.

That stew is for watching TWD tonight.

Bullion cubes have a relatively short life, I keep them and other bases in the refrigerator.


----------



## Camel923

Definitely putting back salt, black pepper and so forth. I also have herb seeds in the freezer to grow fresh additives for flavor. Estimated shelf life of frozen seeds is 5 years by what I have read.


----------



## SOCOM42

Sonya said:


> I need to get more and I am not very creative but...
> 
> Cream of chicken/mushroom soup for pasta sauce.
> Soy sauce to make fried rice or chow mein out of spaghetti.
> Tomato sauce and chili seasoning for refried beans and chili.
> Italian dressing for pasta salad.
> Chicken and brown gravy mix.
> Chicken/beef/vegetable bouillon.
> 
> I also want to stock up on instant mashed potatoes as an alternative to rice/pasta, and dehydrate some cubed potatoes. I have also heard some folks stock up on chunky soups and put them over rice or pasta.


You can buy #10 cans of dried potatoes cheaply, I have 6 cases of Rio brand, came from Cisco..

We use the chunky soup/ rice mix here, extends the servings.

Also use Rotini for the same.


----------



## A Watchman

Don't forget the Tabasco sauce. (It has a variety of flavorings)


----------



## Illini Warrior

keep plenty of condiments type like catsup, mustards, BBQ sauce, steak sauce, hot sauce, salad dressing, mayo, ect ect .... there's seasonal stock up sales to hit & load up on ....


----------



## bigwheel

Well every old codger in God's Country was raised on Pinto beans. So we still eat them 3 times a day and twice on Sunday. Best cooking spice for those things is salt. My Mama in law made the best and she used salt and water. Now is somebody wants some exotic flavor on em..they can put it on their portion and dont be inflicting pain and agony on innocent bystanders who happen to eating from the same pot. Being non Eyetalians we dont eat much pasta..but I sure love Pasta Putaneasca..and that takes garlic..tomatoes..basil and a can of anchovies and some Greek Olives. They stole everything from the Greeks ya know? That works better on shells than on the long skinny stuff..even though they are both from the boiled dough food group. I have posted a special non cook version in the recipe but looks like some jack booted thug done knocked that in the head. So here tis. The recipe came from some lady on the TODAY show quite a while back. Now a person do still need to cook the pasta of course..lol. 


Quote

PASTA PUTTANESCA

1-2 bunches fresh basil, unwashed, leaves rolled and julienned (I like
lots!)
1 1/4 - 1 1/2 c good quality olive oil
3 c or more tomatoes, cherry or Roma, but at least vine-ripened, not
hothouse
Mashed anchovy filets (I use probably 12-14) to taste, or anchovy paste to
taste (really, they're not overpowering, very mellow in the finished
product,
not fishy)
One entire bulb (not clove) of garlic, peeled and chopped or pressed
1 1/2 c good quality Greek black olives, pitted (do not use canned!)
Dash of red pepper flakes (optional)
Freshly ground black pepper to taste (optional)
Julienned roasted red pepper to taste (optional)
Capers (optional...not too many, the anchovies make it plenty salty)
@ 12 oz. dried pasta*
Freshly grated Parmigianno-Reggiano cheese

In a covered casserole, mix the olive oil, garlic and black olives. The
olives can be easily pitted just by squeezing them between your fingers. If
using cherry tomatoes, cut in half. Any larger tomatoes cut into small
wedges. Add along with the anchovies or anchovy paste and basil leaves, and
any other optional ingredients you decide to add. Mix in the morning on a
sunny summer day and leave it to sit outside in the warm sun all day in a
covered casserole. In the spring or fall, it can be 'cooked' in a warm
sunny spot in front of a closed window. It can also be warmed in a slow
oven until heated through. You don't want it to be hot.

Cook your pasta al dente and drain. Pour sauce over, add parmesan cheese to
taste, and serve with good crusty bread to mop up the extra sauce.
Leftovers keep well under refrigeration for 1 week. Just warm to serve.
The flavors just keep improving. Remember, never serve hot.

*Use a pasta such as shells, bowtie, orecchiette or even penne...something
that will soak up and hold the sauce. I think this is a very sensual, sexy
dinner for two people to share with a good bottle of wine. Don't cut the
bread, just rip pieces off...the jagged edges catch the sauce better.

I do all the things I have listed as optional, but it's a matter of taste.
Try the sun method if you can...I think it tastes better, but it may be all
in my head. (quote)


----------



## dwight55

Fortunately for me, . . . when I look at a recipe, . . . it has to be simple.

Mostly because I have simple desires, . . . simple tastes, . . . simple needs, . . . and probably simple minded.

Toss an onion or garlic into just about anything, . . . it'll taste better.

If that don't work, . . . add some tomato something: juice, sauce, paste, slices, . . ..

As a last resort, . . . don't put any of that stuff in, . . . just Hershey's chocolate syrup.

One of the three will help just about anything anyone like me wants to eat, . . . except of course black eyed peas and liver, . . . they're best just buried under the fire, . . . and don't bother digging them up later.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper

Now you got me to makin a batch of chili!!!

Beans black/kdney, corn, olives, mushrooms, onions, 3 types of peppers, oregano, parsley, black pepper, tomatos paste/crushed, hot sausage and bison burger. Some corn bread, butter, and spiced/smoked cheese.

A good ale to wash it down.


----------



## Annie

Rice: oil, chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, tomato paste and boullion cubes.


----------



## Redneck

For short term I have the large containers of spice & seasonings from Sam's Club. They are stored in my superpails with oxygen absorbers & desiccants, so hope they will last a few years. This also includes the very large containers of bouillon. I also keep very large quantities of salt, which can store forever. For me, the primary seasonings for beans are smoked meats & sausage. I do keep large quantities of curing salts plus seasoning powders for different sausages. For longer term, I have lots of garden seed.


----------



## Sonya

SOCOM42 said:


> You can buy #10 cans of dried potatoes cheaply, I have 6 cases of Rio brand, came from Cisco..
> 
> We use the chunky soup/ rice mix here, extends the servings.
> 
> Also use Rotini for the same.


Couldn't find the Rio brand but Emergency Essentials is only 10 bucks for 8 lbs. That is a good price. I just bought a nesco and am having fun dehydrating things, I got kind of excited about doing 20 lbs of potatoes, but may rethink that.


----------



## Prepared One

I stock plenty of spices and Tabasco, Louisiana hot sauce and the like. Every 5 gallon bucket of Mylar rice and beans has a couple of jars of Tabasco and chilie powder in it plus shorter term storage in the pantry. Got to have the spices!


----------



## bigwheel

dwight55 said:


> Fortunately for me, . . . when I look at a recipe, . . . it has to be simple.
> 
> Mostly because I have simple desires, . . . simple tastes, . . . simple needs, . . . and probably simple minded.
> 
> Toss an onion or garlic into just about anything, . . . it'll taste better.
> 
> If that don't work, . . . add some tomato something: juice, sauce, paste, slices, . . ..
> 
> As a last resort, . . . don't put any of that stuff in, . . . just Hershey's chocolate syrup.
> 
> One of the three will help just about anything anyone like me wants to eat, . . . except of course black eyed peas and liver, . . . they're best just buried under the fire, . . . and don't bother digging them up later.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


You should try Nestles Syrup sometime. It will make a person chunk rocks at Hersheys.


----------



## bigwheel

Mad Trapper said:


> Now you got me to makin a batch of chili!!!
> 
> Beans black/kdney, corn, olives, mushrooms, onions, 3 types of peppers, oregano, parsley, black pepper, tomatos paste/crushed, hot sausage and bison burger. Some corn bread, butter, and spiced/smoked cheese.
> 
> A good ale to wash it down.


You know this recipe got me thinking back to having been raised on a real close variant of this dish. We did not have all the added ingredients but was generally compoesed of leftover pinto beans..browned up hamburger meat..onions..peppers..toamaters and thats about it. We called it goulash for some strange reason. Now my wife who was from a different town always had the same concoction but they put noodles in it and ate the beans on the side. We put the beans in it and ate the noodles on the side. Crazy world out there huh? Anyway your Yankee Chili sounds mighty yummy. Betcha we could eat it..lol.


----------



## dwight55

bigwheel said:


> You should try Nestles Syrup sometime. It will make a person chunk rocks at Hersheys.


Bigwheel, . . . I weep at the thought that anyone would chunk rocks at chocolate, . . . of any kind.

I know it won't happen, . . . but heaven would be kinda sorta special to me, . . . if Mr. Nestle, . . . Mr. Hershey, . . . or both took up residence near me with "heavenly" versions of their earthly factories.

I am the consummate chocohaulic, . . . but I will have to give you this, . . . the old broken chunk Nestle chocolate we bought in bulk at the dime store growing up, . . . THAT was chocolate to die for.

I even sent a letter to the parent organization trying to get them to put Nestle milk chocolate bars back on the shelf.............nothing doing, . . . nada.

BUT, . . . it is a pleasure to know there are also chocolate aficionado persons on this forum. May we "choco" together in lockstep.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie

I like this lady's rice cooking technique. You can mix the spices up a bit and make curry rice using curry (of course), turmeric and allspice with salt, pepper and bouillon. Don't let me forget the oil. Sauté your rice a little while first ('til golden) and it makes all the difference!


----------



## Annie

dwight55 said:


> Bigwheel, . . . I weep at the thought that anyone would chunk rocks at chocolate, . . . of any kind.
> 
> I know it won't happen, . . . but heaven would be kinda sorta special to me, . . . if Mr. Nestle, . . . Mr. Hershey, . . . or both took up residence near me with "heavenly" versions of their earthly factories.
> 
> I am the consummate chocohaulic, . . . but I will have to give you this, . . . the old broken chunk Nestle chocolate we bought in bulk at the dime store growing up, . . . THAT was chocolate to die for.
> 
> I even sent a letter to the parent organization trying to get them to put Nestle milk chocolate bars back on the shelf.............nothing doing, . . . nada.
> 
> BUT, . . . it is a pleasure to know there are also chocolate aficionado persons on this forum. May we "choco" together in lockstep.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I won't buy anything Nestle. They're a seriously bad company! Boycott Nestle.


----------



## NobleSKS

Slippy said:


> We have many pounds of Salt and Sugar put up for long term storage and plenty of Soy Sauce which lasts a long time. Although we have a cabinet full of retail sized powdered spices we realize that they have a shelf life but I'm betting on most still tasting good up to 5 years so we've put some in mylar with O2. I have no idea how long they will last after 5 yrs.
> 
> Also;
> 
> Seeds of various pepper and tomato plants
> Vinegar
> Powdered Butter in #10 cans
> Powdered Milk in #10 cans (to make poor man's cream sauce etc)
> Lots of #10 cans of dried/freeze dried fruit (to make fruit sauces if need be)
> 
> Just to name a few things.


WHAT???!!!! They make powdered butter???
SWEET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

NobleSKS said:


> WHAT???!!!! They make powdered butter???
> SWEET
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.thereadystore.com/saratoga-farms-powdered-butter-10-can

Myself, I prefer canned butter.

https://www.thereadystore.com/red-feather-canned-butter-case-of-6


----------



## NobleSKS

HAHA FOUND It

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killyousweetie

Do you love and know how to cook? Even if you don’t know how, I want to give you an excellent soup recipe.
club.cooking/recipe/chicken-rice-soup/
The recipe on this page is quite simple and you will be satisfied.

Ingredients
1 onion chopped
3 large carrots peeled and chopped
1 stalk celery diced
1 tablespoon oil
1 clove garlic diced
....


----------



## jimb1972

Salt, pepper, and gallons of Frank's


----------



## SOCOM42

Texas Pete sauce


----------



## jimcosta

*From a Group Prepping Point of View:*

Some of us will rely heavily on rice and noodles to deliver calories and beans for protein.

We have inventoried a lot of granulated Onion and Garlic. We also have lots of salt & pepper as well as canned tomato products including Roitel tomatoes.
We have a little of hot sauces, oregano, sage and other normal house spices.

Realize that we will rely on plain rice a lot for breakfast and lunch, that is mainly just plain flavored rice. Dinner will be one pot meals or soups with vegetables and perhaps canned meat occasionally, being canned hams, chicken and turkey.

I know this does not sound romantic but it fits the needs of being inexpensive in purchase price and later in group fuel costs, all while delivering adequate calories and protein, as well as some variety. Also realize we are running a lifeboat here and not a cruise ship.
Howerver, every third day members will dine off their "private stash" to break the monotony and pamper themselves.

Below are the food *flavors *we will rely on.

* RICE*

Gumbo
Cream of Chicken soup
Cream of Mushroom Soup
Beef Bullion
Chicken Bullion
Soy Sauce
Worchester Sauce
Ginger Rice
Creamed Tuna
Rice Pilaf
Onion

*NOODLES*

Spaghetti
Marinara
Alfreda
Cream of Chicken soup
Cream of Mushroom Soup
Beef Bullion
Chicken Bullion
Creamed Tuna

*Any other flavor suggestions?*


----------



## bigwheel

killyousweetie said:


> Do you love and know how to cook? Even if you don't know how, I want to give you an excellent soup recipe.
> club.cooking/recipe/chicken-rice-soup/
> The recipe on this page is quite simple and you will be satisfied.
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 onion chopped
> 3 large carrots peeled and chopped
> 1 stalk celery diced
> 1 tablespoon oil
> 1 clove garlic diced
> ....


The only thing that seems to be misisng from the eqauation is a dead chicken. Do a person have to click a link to find that? Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel

SOCOM42 said:


> Texas Pete sauce


Now it would take loco yankee to tout the virtues of Texas Pete. Its made by inbred pecker woods in NC. If its so good they should call it NC Peter sauce. You need to meet my old pal called Frank. Or my Chinese friend named Siracha. lol.


----------



## Ragnarök

In no specific order these are some of what I use in my rice and bean dishes. Thought I'd be colorful today with pictures.


----------



## Maine-Marine

red pepper, onion salt, garlic, sugar, salt, ginger, etc


----------



## bigwheel

At the risk of redundancy...we are stocking small cans of Beanie Weenies. Having run all the math they seem to contain all the food groups..plus water and vitamins..fiber..protein etc. I think they may rank only slightly behind mothers milk as a perfect food. It would certainly take a person a long time to die if thats all they had to eat.


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> At the risk of redundancy...we are stocking small cans of Beanie Weenies. Having run all the math they seem to conain all the food groups..plus water and vitamins..fiber..protein etc. I think they may rank only slightly behind mothers milk as a perfect food. It would cerainly take a person a long time to die if thats all they had to eat.


My good friend @bigwheel,

They now have a delicacy called Vie-Anna Sausages, an upgrade from Beenie Weenie's but then again I'm kinda a classy sumbitch! Check 'em out!


----------



## bigwheel

Good choice..but not enough fiber or water. I love em with with parmesium cheese sprinkled on top. In fact a crazy barkeep over in Wise county brought me out some with with a lit birthday candle on top for my special day a few years back. Everybody got a chuckle. Prob a can of those for breakfast and can of regular old pork and beans would work for supper. About the same water if a person dont mind driking the juice off the Vienners. Smart thinking.


----------



## phrogman

I keep plenty spices in the Sam's Club 18 oz containers and some 40 oz containers of Lawry's seasoning salt. I also have a lot of small random grilling rubs and Cajun spices. I don't have too many sauces but I do keep some hot sauce, soy sauce, Worcestershire, ketchup, mustard, mayo, barbecue,tomato and some other randoms. I have been slacking a bit on my stock and I need to pick it back up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

bigwheel said:


> Now it would take loco yankee to tout the virtues of Texas Pete. Its made by inbred pecker woods in NC. If its so good they should call it NC Peter sauce. You need to meet my old pal called Frank. Or my Chinese friend named Siracha. lol.


Texas Pete came in the first MRE's that were issued, we got them in the guard when I was a tank commander back in the 70's.
I had no idea where it was made nor did I care, I used it to kill the taste of the crappy ones in the case.
I still liked the "C" rats better, even the ones from the Korean War we were Issued when I was RA in 1960.
Now as for TU'O'NG O'T SIRACHA, I have a 17 oz. squeeze bottle right in front of me that I am using right now, 
and do on Korean and Chinese dishes that I make a few times a week.
Now that $hit is hot. I has the rooster right on the front, I watched that stuff kill bugs that got into it! 
Oh, I have cases of the Vienna Sausages stored and cycle them through on about a bi yearly basis.
I use them with Bush's beans mixed together, I like the maple treated beans.
Yes we eat late around here, I get up at 10:00 AM almost every day or later and go to sleep around 2:00 am, depending on what is on TCM or AMC.


----------



## Prepared One

SOCOM42 said:


> Texas Pete came in the first MRE's that were issued, we got them in the guard when I was a tank commander back in the 70's.
> I had no idea where it was made nor did I care, I used it to kill the taste of the crappy ones in the case.
> I still liked the "C" rats better, even the ones from the Korean War we were Issued when I was RA in 1960.
> Now as for TU'O'NG O'T SIRACHA, I have a 17 oz. squeeze bottle right in front of me that I am using right now,
> and do on Korean and Chinese dishes that I make a few times a week.
> Now that $hit is hot. I has the rooster right on the front, I watched that stuff kill bugs that got into it!
> Oh, I have cases of the Vienna Sausages stored and cycle them through on about a bi yearly basis.
> I use them with Bush's beans mixed together, I like the maple treated beans.
> Yes we eat late around here, I get up at 10:00 AM almost every day or later and go to sleep around 2:00 am, depending on what is on TCM or AMC.


I love this stuff. Will get your attention if your not careful!


----------



## bigwheel

SOCOM42 said:


> Texas Pete came in the first MRE's that were issued, we got them in the guard when I was a tank commander back in the 70's.
> I had no idea where it was made nor did I care, I used it to kill the taste of the crappy ones in the case.
> I still liked the "C" rats better, even the ones from the Korean War we were Issued when I was RA in 1960.
> Now as for TU'O'NG O'T SIRACHA, I have a 17 oz. squeeze bottle right in front of me that I am using right now,
> and do on Korean and Chinese dishes that I make a few times a week.
> Now that $hit is hot. I has the rooster right on the front, I watched that stuff kill bugs that got into it!
> Oh, I have cases of the Vienna Sausages stored and cycle them through on about a bi yearly basis.
> I use them with Bush's beans mixed together, I like the maple treated beans.
> Yes we eat late around here, I get up at 10:00 AM almost every day or later and go to sleep around 2:00 am, depending on what is on TCM or AMC.


Thanks for your Serice Sir. One of my dear old deceased WW II vet pals was on a tank crew under Patton. He claimed to have wastched the famous peeing in the River incident. He said canned bacon was a favorite on the tankers in his era. They cooked it on a hot part of the tank engine. Exhaust maybe? He had a lot of interesting stories.


----------



## Slippy

Crystal Hot Sauce or Louisiana Hot Sauce for me.


----------



## bigwheel

Have never bumped into any Lousisiana style cayene sauce I did not like except for Texas Pete which prob aint a fair comparison. My goofy yankee son in law couldnt stand it which is unusal since he would eat anything. Never been a huge fan of Tabaco suace since the strong vinegar makes it tastes a bit odd for some applications...but if its all there is we can eats it. I was a Durkee Franks fan for a long time..then I fell in love with Siracha..and have made a circle back to Franks. Their hot wing sauce is better than the regular sauce in my view. Has a bit more pizzaz..lol.


----------



## Deebo

The green Luisiana Hot sauce is way less vinegary..
I need more spices and flavors to add to the staples. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Marica

Slippy said:


> My good friend @bigwheel,
> 
> They now have a delicacy called Vie-Anna Sausages, an upgrade from Beenie Weenie's but then again I'm kinda a classy sumbitch! Check 'em out!
> 
> View attachment 99813


We call this "fishin' food."


----------



## bigwheel

Deebo said:


> The green Luisiana Hot sauce is way less vinegary..
> I need more spices and flavors to add to the staples.
> Thanks for the heads up.


Not sure how close to Lousiana this stuff orginates but its highly yummy on most anything. Their red hot sauce aint nothing to sneeze out either. All the Lubys cafeterias used it up here untill they mostly went defunct. Couple left one close to our house. Praise the Lord. 
https://www.amazon.com/Cholula-Gree...cholula+sauce&qid=1566854965&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## hawgrider

Prepared One said:


> I love this stuff. Will get your attention if your not careful!
> 
> View attachment 99827


We call that cock sauce up here in Meatchicken.


----------



## Slippy

hawgrider said:


> We call that cock sauce up here in Meatchicken.


HMMMM....

I bet Dad is proud of his little University of South Carolina cheerleader daughter...


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> HMMMM....
> 
> I bet Dad is proud of his little University of South Carolina cheerleader daughter...
> 
> View attachment 99855


Where is the rest of the sign? Like GAME as in GAME COCKS?
I went there for a while a long time ago.


----------



## Annie

Marica said:


> We call this "fishin' food."


 @Marica what's that you're dipping them in?


----------



## Annie

This stuff is the bomb.









And okay this (below) has msg, but it'll make your green beans to die for--literally, hah, hah.









Do the beans with powdered butter if you can't get the real stuff.

I do dried parsley and oregano, basil. A little touch of green makes everything look pretty. Paprika on chicken adds a nice dash of color.


----------



## SOCOM42

Among other things, i use Adobo and Emeril's original essence, in 21 oz containers.
Both I use are 10 years old and still good.
I have other canisters stored of the same.


----------

